

Applying to AngelPad - ig1
http://blog.imranghory.org/applying-to-angelpad

======
rrbrambley
Thanks for posting this information. We just applied this week and it would
have been useful to know all this stuff.

My experience: The application process was very painful due to bugs in the
application. After spending hours filling out the application and getting our
video recorded correctly, there was a PHP error on the last page of the
application, which effectively deleted all of our application answers. I hit
the back button, and _poof_ , all fields empty. I should have known that there
was a reason for the message on the previous pages that said something to the
effect of "If you get errors, email info@angelpad.org". So we emailed
AngelPad.

A few days later, we still hadn't received a response. Luckily, we had most of
our answers in text files and chat logs, so we didn't have to completely
rewrite everything, but it was nevertheless very frustrating. Again, the
application failed on the last page, with some PHP crap printed at the top.

A couple days later, I saw a tweet from AngelPad, reminding people to apply,
so I responded immediately and asked if the errors had been fixed, mentioning
that I also emailed. No response. Nothing.

So yeah, a day or two later, I re-pasted all our answers into the form and it
worked. Finally.

I realize that AngelPad is probably receiving a ton of emails and tweets
directed at them, and they obviously cannot respond to everyone. However, it's
really discouraging as a pre-launch, unfunded startup to have such a bad
experience after spending a day of your time answering questions, knowing that
there's already only a tiny chance that you'll ever even hear back. Honestly,
my co-founder and I actually had a long discussion about submitting this
application – we actually kind of fought about whether we should be spending
our time doing such a thing, rather than working on our product. When I
eventually convinced him that we should apply, everything went wrong.

Sorry for the rant, I just had to get that off my chest. If you're applying,
save your answers frequently.

